# question about tumbling



## probe zilla (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm new to the "tumbling" world and I have been tumbling some 1890's aqua  hutchs with alum oxide  and no matter how long I polish  I keep getting  some inside haze or cloudyness.  I have been cleaning the copper very well and i even tried dipping the bottle in acid after tumbling. i have also tumbled some amber bottles which have turned out excellent  does anyone have any suggestions ty


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been tumbling for a couple of years now and this problem still plagues me from time to time. It always seems to be the Aqua bottles. Some will have a crystal clear sparkling finish after a tumble and some will have a haze from Hadees! I have had better results if I either increase the amount of water I use , or decrease the amount of oxide I use.  This still doesn't cure the problem all of the time. I am sure it is a problem all tumblers face and maybe someone can give you a better answer than I. Trial and error ....and a few hundred bottles later and MAYBE we can figure it out.  Kelley


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey all ya know what I do when I get them rascals that wont clean up after the 3rd or 4 th time Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  I stick em in some dark corner for a couple months till thev'e been good then try them again lol ...  Frustrating at times it is to get them 100% Take them from the tumbler wash them all up O my they look good, but wait till tmorrow when they dry, the "ghost" moves in. I usta have that problem big time with colorless glass the tin oxide pretty much solved that though....... Back to the original question bad behaved glass just probally needs more time, my opinion. Taz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jan 14, 2006)

Well let me give it try. I still have this problem, I am not sure it is any thng we do, but i think it could be in the glass, i have a jar right now with that problem. but when i look through the base it is as clear as glass []  so the sides are hazy,the base is clear, this tells me that 1 of 2 things is going on. my copper is chipping the glass when it tumbles because the glass is brittle. or my copper has harden and is chipping the glass. here is what you do. put a small amount of copper in your bottle or jar in my case, just enough to make a small line that when you hold it sideways it only makes a 1/2" size, called a ribbon, put your oxide and water in it, cut back to 30% of oxide and same amount of water cover the copper. put it on for 24 hours turn it every 12, then pull it.

 if you glass clears up then you have brittle glass. by doing it this way the copper just sits and spins and does not tumble over it's self.
 now for harden copper, are you getting lots of tiny flakes, can you see a sand like powder of copper, take a piece and hit it with a hammer, does it crumble or just flatten out.

 that's my 2 cents
 happy tumbling

 rick


----------



## probe zilla (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks for advice guys, I'll guess it is trial and error, do any of you think a different type of polish besides alum oxide would make any difference


----------



## tombstone (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm just starting out and my first bottle had a haze after it dried.  My theory was that the haze was oxide residue.  I tumbled the bottle for a couple hours with clean water and unused copper, and some dish soap.  Bottle came out sparkling clean and dried clear.


----------



## Andyf (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,

 I'd like to have ago at tumbling. Is there a link where I could get some info to start me off...

 Thanks

 Andyf


----------



## capsoda (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Andy, Google up Jar Doctor.


----------

